# Offshore FAD info



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

This makes me moist.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome!!! Nkw all we need are some good vertabrae!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

gamechanger.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonder what ole Kim thinks about this...


----------



## OutsmartedAgain (Oct 12, 2018)

Throw a couple out by the edge while you're at it! I'm glad to hear they'll be weather boys too.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

60 to 80 miles offshore!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What is the timeline on these?


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> What is the timeline on these?



They're hoping for deployment mid-late 2019. Should be a productive place to fish by summer 2020.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

reel office1 said:


> They're hoping for deployment mid-late 2019. Should be a productive place to fish by summer 2020.


If they get em out by August, I imagine theyd be great right away and through late October. FADs dont take long to start holding fish IMO. But yeah, no one fish them until 2020, I will just ride out there to check em out and make sure they are doing ok! :whistling:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how ae you guys reading that? the print is really small, that WITH glasses?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Realtor said:


> how ae you guys reading that? the print is really small, that WITH glasses?


Copy pic and paste into word and stretch it out


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

aqua-holic said:


> Copy pic and paste into word and stretch it out



good idea... lol thanks


----------



## DIfishing (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks for the Info


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Smart phone just expand it out easy to read. Smart and Jim


----------



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

Was this project ever started?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

so are they there?


----------



## FluidDynamic (Sep 3, 2016)

I emailed the project lead about this and yes they are. They are supposed to issue the contracts in the next few months.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I like the way they say Destin, FWB. Due south of Navarre....


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, here we go. Another good reason to get an even bigger boat....


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

kahala boy said:


> I like the way they say Destin, FWB. Due south of Navarre....


Honestly that is probably the best location just because it puts it close to the Spur. It makes sense to put it in a location that is already known for holding fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I bet JD7.62 is out there right now!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Boat-Dude said:


> I bet JD7.62 is out there right now!


Nope. I havent fished much this year. Jacked up my foot real bad on June 1st and still cant stay on my foot long. Been a crap year for me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Nope. I havent fished much this year. Jacked up my foot real bad on June 1st and still cant stay on my foot long. Been a crap year for me. :thumbdown:



Dang, sorry to hear that. Hope it heals fast!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Nope. I havent fished much this year. Jacked up my foot real bad on June 1st and still cant stay on my foot long. Been a crap year for me. :thumbdown:


Like Charlie said. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its jacked and I have to have surgery when I find the time/cash. Its called a lis franc injury and I tore all of the ligaments in that joint as well as broke three bones. I did it simply tripping stepping off my boat, maybe a 3' drop. Getting old SUCKS lol.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Its jacked and I have to have surgery when I find the time/cash. Its called a lis franc injury and I tore all of the ligaments in that joint as well as broke three bones. I did it simply tripping stepping off my boat, maybe a 3' drop. Getting old SUCKS lol.



WOW, I just duckduckgo'ed that and it looks painful. Hope you get that fixed!!


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

So are the FADs already deployed? If not, when are they going to put them out?


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*fad*

Please this is confusing. Are they deployed yet? If yes what are the LL numbers?


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*fad*

Bill. We will have executed contracts next week. The first four will be deployed before the end of the year.

Thanks,

Alex


This is the up to date info as of TODAY.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*fad*

here will be a big media release once they hit the water. 

Or you can tune into the Emerald Coast facebook page or website.

You can always check back in in a few months.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

We really need some real time weather information off of the FAD buoys they put in here as well!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

They have them all over off the coast of Okinawa. Under surface ones also. Good fishing


----------

